# Dwarf Caiman



## dean..

My Cuvier's *Dwarf Caiman* (Paleosuchus palpebrosus)


----------



## sw3an29

very very nice


----------



## HABU

that's some $$$$$$$


----------



## dean..

Well worth the money though had him 9 months.


----------



## HABU

herps...you got it bad!!:lol2::lol2: you have some great stuff!


----------



## jaysnakeman

very nice


----------



## Rick

very nice:no1:


----------



## fangsy

*Fantastic*

Fantastic , im getting mine in the next week or so, any suggestions or tips for me ?

Thanks

Steve


----------



## DeanThorpe

Ah mate he is excellent.


----------



## carisma02uk

ive wanted a camen for years but dont have the room untill i get the next house upgrade... atm ive got a full garage and im in the proces of building a shed for the non reps...
what size enclosure you got him in?


----------



## tiffa

i what one


----------



## julseypart

a guy is selling these on reptilekeeping.net, is it true u need a licence or get permission from the council?


----------



## SiUK

julseypart said:


> a guy is selling these on reptilekeeping.net, is it true u need a licence or get permission from the council?


 
yeah you need a license, Jerrys from Reptilekeeping.net are unreal little snappers, they have a nice set up there as well.


----------



## shaolinmaster

Love It! :mf_dribble:

How Big Do They Grow?


----------



## Eric

Awesome!


----------



## martin day

one day may be :mf_dribble:


----------



## Viper

shaolinmaster said:


> Love It! :mf_dribble:
> 
> How Big Do They Grow?


Around 4-5ft and are only for a serious and experienced keeper.

They also cost loads !!


----------



## shaolinmaster

[email protected] said:


> Around 4-5ft and are only for a serious and experienced keeper.
> 
> They also cost loads !!


Cool. That's not too big really. Yeah - Will be a while before I would even consider one! :lol2:

How Much Is Loads - I have seen one advertised and didn't think it was that badly priced.


----------



## Viper

Well you have to pay for the license, depends on council, the enclosure anything up to or past 1,000, 3-4,000 when adult.

Also have to make the room escape proof, and have public liability insurance.

License and insurance has to be renewed yearly !!


----------



## shaolinmaster

[email protected] said:


> Well you have to pay for the license, depends on council, the enclosure anything up to or past 1,000, 3-4,000 when adult.
> 
> Also have to make the room escape proof, and have public liability insurance.
> 
> License and insurance has to be renewed yearly !!


Now when you put it like that..............Ouch! :banghead:

Don't think I will be getting one! :lol2: Will just have to keep looking at the pics.


----------



## Viper

Depends on your council really as with any DWA, but even if the license isnt that much you still have to pay for the enclosure etc and the caiman !!


----------



## fangsy

Its well worth it though , mine is very exciting ...


----------



## fatratsandcheesekk

he does look cute


----------



## Hardwicki

Aaaaw hes so dinky!
Cute little thing!


----------



## 17624

*WoW*

Awesome mate!!!

Jpster


----------



## katelikesfun

stunning creature. look after him well!! : victory:


----------



## Frilled13

always wanted one of them and still do , mum would never let me though, but when i have my own house is a very differant matterr...


----------

